# Voice activated recorder



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I got a voice recorder and let me tell you it works great. maybe too good. the first time I used it I had all the info I need. I also herd my wife Of 25 years explain to her lover how much of a loser I am. It was all lies. she told him I was too ugly for her to be seen in public with. talk about a downer. She told him I made her nauseous when she would give me a peck in the cheek. I am going to her work where both work tomorrow and I am going to make a big scene. . I have been battling cancer form 9 months. I no longer care what happens to her. I was keeping my cool because my insurance was through her work. I no longer care. I have been played the fool 1 time too many. I am going to post them on cheatervlle.


----------



## tainted (Aug 16, 2013)

Seems like your mind is set on divorce.
I suggest you get a STD test and hire a shark lawyer.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

v8

making a scene is ok embarrass both of them.

But do not get arrested.

HM


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not a good idea to go to her work and cause a scene. 

What's better is to keep what you know to yourself for a few days. Plan on a way to handle this that protects you.

See an attorney to get your ducks in a row. Get it in the divorce that she has to provide you with insurance.

Do nothing to get her fired since you do not plan to save your marriage.

Do you have a job? Can you work with your current health problems? She might end up having to pay you spousal support, provide you with health insurance, etc.

If you blow this up at her work, you stand to lose a lot.


----------

